# Business questionnaire



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

Havent been on in a while ... Please could you fill out a questionnaire that I need done for my business?? Its an exotic pet sitting service and need like 35 people to answer and this is the best place for it 

Cheers guys


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

Bummpp... Please people :2thumb:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

Might be helpful to put the questionnaire up so people can answer it. Or how to answer it.


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh yeahh:blush:


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

· Would you use my business when in hospital or on holiday? 
o Yes
o No Why?_______________________________________________

· What exotic animals do you keep?
o Mammal—Please specify_____________________________________
o Invertebrates- Please specify___________________________________
o Reptile-Please specify________________________________________
o Amphibian-Please specify_____________________________________
o Other-Please specify________________________________________

· What is your age within this range?
o 20-30
o 31-40
o 41-50
o 51-60
o 61+

· What is your occupation?_______________________________________

· Where do you live?____________________________________________

· How much would you pay per 15 minute home visit, 30 minute home visit or 1 hour home visit?
o 15 minute?_______________________________________________
o 30 minute?_______________________________________________
o 1 hour?__________________________________________________

· What is your annual income per year?
o Under £9940
o £9441-£18,000
o £18,000-£32,010
o £32,001-£100,000
o £100,001-£150,000
o £150,000+

· If I were to base my service in West Sussex, would that be accessible to you?
o Yes
o No

· How much would you pay per day (including food, walking etc…) for a boarding of your pet?_________________________________________________________

· Do you think that the bigger the animal means the higher the price per day of boarding?
o Yes—Why?_________________________________________________
o No—Why?__________________________________________________


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't think the owner's salary, occupation or even age are actually relevant!


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry,Its for my business and it has to be within the questionnaire.


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

Pleaseee? :2thumb:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

It would be easier for people to fill in if you made an actual questionnaire with tick boxes, rather than copying and pasting an essay. Plus as has been said, some of the questions don't really seem relevant?


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

you missed

13b. the entry code for your alarm system _________


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

sorry, i had to...


----------

